# 59th Primetime Emmy Awards Sunday, September 16 2007 At the Shrine Auditorium in L.A.



## AMUN (13 Sep. 2007)

*2007 Emmy Nominations in Major Categories*


*Outstanding Lead Actor In A Drama Series*

Kiefer Sutherland, 24
James Spader, Boston Legal
Hugh Laurie, House
Denis Leary, Rescue Me
James Gandolfini, The Sopranos

*Outstanding Lead Actor In A Comedy Series*

Alec Baldwin, 30 Rock
Ricky Gervais, Extras
Tony Shalhoub, Monk
Steve Carell, The Office
Charlie Shee, Two And A Half Men

*Outstanding Lead Actor In A Miniseries Or A Movie*

Robert Duvall, Broken Trail
Tom Selleck, Jesse Stone: Sea Change
Jim Broadbent, Longford
William H. Macy,
Nightmares & Dreamscapes: From The Stories Of Stephen King
Matthew Perry, The Ron Clark Story

*Outstanding Lead Actress In A Comedy Series*

Tina Fey, 30 Rock
Felicity Huffman, Desperate Housewives
Julia Louis-Dreyfus, The New Adventures Of Old Christine
America Ferrera, Ugly Betty
Mary-Louise Parker, Weeds

*Outstanding Lead Actress In A Drama Series*

Sally Field, Brothers & Sisters
Mariska Hargitay, Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
Patricia Arquette, Medium
Kyra Sedgwick, The Closer
Minnie Driver, The Riches
Edie Falco, The Sopranos

*Outstanding Lead Actress In A Miniseries Or A Movie*

Queen Latifah, Life Support
Helen Mirren, Prime Suspect: The Final Act
Mary-Louise Parker, The Robber Bride
Debra Messing, The Starter Wife
Gena Rowlands, What If God Were The Sun

*Outstanding Supporting Actor In A Comedy Series*

Kevin Dillon, Entourage
Jeremy Priven, Entourage
Neil Patrick, How I Met Your Mother
Rainn Wilson, The Office
Jon Cryer, Two And A Half Men

*Outstanding Supporting Actor In A Drama Series*

William Shatner, Boston Legal
T.R Knight, Grey's Anatomy
Masi Oka, Heroes
Terry O'Quinn, Lost
Michael Emerson, Lost
Michael Imperioli, The Sopranos

*Outstanding Supporting Actor In A Miniseries Or A Movie*

Thomas Haden Church, Broken Trail
Aiden Quinn, Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee
August Schellenberg, Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee
Edward Asner, The Christmas Card
Joe Mantegna, The Starter Wife

*Outstanding Supporting Actress In A Comedy Series*

Jaime Pressly, My Name Is Earl
Jenna Fischer, The Office
Conchata Ferrell, Two And A Half Men
Holland Taylor, Two And A Half Men
Vanessa Williams, Ugly Betty
Elizabeth Perkins, Weeds

*Outstanding Supporting Actress In A Drama Series*

Rachel Griffiths, Brothers & Sisters
Sandra Oh, Grey's Anatomy
Chandra Wilson, Grey's Anatomy
Katherine Heigl, Grey's Anatomy
Aida Turturro, The Sopranos
Lorraine Bracco, The Sopranos

*Outstanding Supporting Actress In A Miniseries Or A Movie*

Greta Scacchi, Broken Trail
Anna Paquin, Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee
Samantha Morton, Longford
Judy Davis, The Starter Wife
Toni Collette, Tsunami

*Outstanding Made For Television Movie*

Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee
Inside The Twin Towers
Longford
The Ron Clark Story
Why I Wore Lipstick To My Mastectomy

*Outstanding Individual Performance In A Variety Or Music Program*

Ellen Degeneres, 79th Annual Academy Awards
David Letterman, Late Show With David Letterman
Stephen Colbert, The Colbert Report
Jon Stewart, The Daily Show
Tony Bennett, Tony Bennet, An American Classic

*Outstanding Reality Program*

Antiques Roadshow
Dog Whisperer With Cesar Millan
Extreme Makeover Home Edition
Kathy Griffin: My Life On The D-List
Penn & Teller: Bullshit!

*Outstanding Reality-competition Program*

American Idol
Dancing With The Stars
Project Runway
The Amazing Race
Top Chef

*Outstanding Variety, Music Or Comedy Series*

Late Night With Conan O'Brien
Late Show With David Letterman
Real Time With Bill Maher
The Colbert Report
The Daily Show With Jon Stewart​


----------



## Muli (13 Sep. 2007)

Viele mir unbekannte Serien, aber ich bin mal gespannt wer am Ende die Nase vorne hat


----------



## vr90 (3 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank


----------

